# Porn in Assasins Creed!



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

Click on the image.Can you spot the porn?








Spoiler



porn in assassin's creed http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/1117/as...inscreedvg0.png
 wtf i thought firefox 3 was less of a memory hog
 only got 3 tabs open and its using 106MB
 use camino
 lol thats funny chuckstud im going to make topic on it in the testingarea cuz im bored
 no
 oh wait
 go ahead
 but yeah


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 17, 2008)

nope but i see some dude sitting on another dude..


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> nope but i see some dude sitting on another dude..


Are you sure he is sitting?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 17, 2008)

You're dirty. A guy sitting on a dead guy does not equal pron.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 17, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> nope but i see some dude sitting on another dude..


same


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> You're dirty. A guy sitting on a dead guy does not equal pron.


Yes it does.It's called Extreme Bondage!


----------



## Harumy (Jun 17, 2008)

You're a pervert xD


----------



## Narin (Jun 17, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> You're dirty. A guy sitting on a dead guy does not equal pron.


Necrophilia? Also ever heard of rigor mortise? ;p  *hides himself from the awfulness of this post*


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

Harumy said:
			
		

> You're a pervert xD


Oh noes.............


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 17, 2008)

Are you sure you're not just letting a deep dark secret kept in your soul out through the medium of image and imagination?


----------



## moozxy (Jun 17, 2008)

Bottom left, duh


----------



## berlinka (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't see anything! I just see some dude having some cock up his ass....what's new?


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 17, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Bottom left, duh



Winnar






Colored for your convenience.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Are you sure you're not just letting a deep dark secret kept in your soul out through the medium of image and imagination?


You know too much about me.(*Goes and checks his windows for Dave*)
No this image is from someone in the GBATemp mIRC chat room,and I thought it would be funny to make a topic about it.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 17, 2008)

FAP FAP FAP FAP.

This topic is somehow going to get to like 100posts.


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 17, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you just say mIRC chat room? GTFO. IRC channel. And it was me.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You knew what I meant chuckstud.


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 17, 2008)

FAP FAP.
This is quality porn with good grfx.


----------



## JPH (Jun 17, 2008)

another reason why testing area sux nowadays
 wish we had tshu, tpi, dirtie, mthr, and linki active


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 17, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> another reason why testing area sux nowadays
> because Eternal Myst fogs it all up eh?


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 17, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Your name is too long for efnet! You've created a time paradox!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 17, 2008)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> Your name is too long for efnet! You've created a time paradox!


chuckstud
chuckstfu :]


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 17, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> chuckstudios said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never said that because you weren't in the IRC channel,and the testing area is boring.
I make kinky topics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At least Im not making 100 topics on bacon....Were is bonemonkey.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 17, 2008)

FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 17, 2008)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

>


: (
:]
EDIT: i cant make it strikethrough :[
EDIT2: yay. sad smiley is retarded though...
oh wow. just notices its an oxymoron. a sad smiley..


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> FAP FAP FAP FAP.
> 
> This topic is somehow going to get to like 100posts.



Yes it will. Time to continue!

fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap OUCH RAW!!! fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap eww blood fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap Mmm. Bacon fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap... fap... too tired.


----------



## Corrupedent Droi (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't fap,but ill try ffffffffff....aaa.p.
Oh the pain.


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 17, 2008)

this topic is officially


----------



## JPH (Jun 17, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> this topic is officially


it was "*fail*" from the beginning.


----------



## pasc (Jun 17, 2008)

man... OOOOOLD ah and ^ QFT


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 17, 2008)

youre old.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> this topic is officially


I put it up for laughs not fail.If it was fail then nobody would click on the topic.So no you fail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just got bored and made a topic ._In the testing area_ Were you have no limits.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 17, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl. cuz thats the only place where you _can_ post and not get flamed for being so weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jk.


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 17, 2008)

Im still fapping.Is that bad.


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 17, 2008)

NINTENDO DS said:
			
		

> Im still fapping.Is that bad.


Yes.,No,Only fap once.
Will anybody anwser my question?.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

NINTENDO DS said:
			
		

> NINTENDO DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes because you might rip them right off.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH! Well if thats the case, then...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

This image Scares me....





Your still wanking it too much.


----------



## Narin (Jun 17, 2008)

= Fake


Does this look familiar?






http://www.snopes.com/radiotv/gameshows/millionaire.asp


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

>_


----------



## moozxy (Jun 17, 2008)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey err... do you have that in HD?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> >_


----------



## Tanas (Jun 17, 2008)

The threesome in God of War on the PSP is some of the best porn, albeit only the sound of it.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

Your avatar is disgusting...:sick:....Oh, and again. I didn't read anything.


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 17, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> chuckstudios said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Your avatar is disgusting...:sick:....Oh, and again. I didn't read anything.


Are you sur you didn't read anything....don't lie or tanas will eat you


----------



## moozxy (Jun 17, 2008)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanas (Jun 17, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Your avatar is disgusting...:sick:....Oh, and again. I didn't read anything.




He He, can you name the movie?

Know one tell her...


----------



## amptor (Jun 17, 2008)

someone showed me this topic

I didn't see the porn

then I realized that male on male fully clothed is suppose to be porn

...


----------



## Narin (Jun 17, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> someone showed me this topic
> 
> I didn't see the porn
> 
> ...



Eternal Myst thinks hes funny


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 17, 2008)

very hot gave me a bone if you know what i mean!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> amptor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Narin don't get me started about what you showed all of us in the IRC channel.
It almost killed somone remember.....(*Cough*)...granny...(*dies*)


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 17, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> another reason why testing area sux nowadays
> wish we had tshu, tpi, dirtie, mthr, and linki active



hmm... yes i agree, shallow and pedantic


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 17, 2008)

Im still fapping!
FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP.....Erm.....FAP


----------



## Jax (Jun 17, 2008)

You should see Oblivion porn...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> You should see Oblivion porn...


You mean this


----------



## Resident 7 (Jun 17, 2008)

I diont get it.
Were is the porn.It's just altair from assins creed stanhing.There is nothg in tha pic ecep altair.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

Resident 7 said:
			
		

> I diont get it.
> Were is the porn.It's just altair from assins creed stanhing.There is nothg in tha pic ecep altair.


It's secretly coded inside the pic download the image and try to overflow the data to see the porn using this code:
??????? ????? ????? ???? ?????? ???????????? ?? ?????????? ????????? ????? ??? ????????


----------



## SavageWaffle (Jun 17, 2008)

A dead guy being sat on, sad. Give me back my fucking 2minutes of my life bitch.


----------



## Westside (Jun 17, 2008)

??? ???


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 17, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> ??? ???



*
???? ???? *




....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: i just said that in the FF3 thread..hmm


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> A dead guy being sat on, sad. Give me back my fucking 2minutes of my life bitch.
> It's called Extreme Bondage!
> 
> QUOTE(Westside @ Jun 17 2008, 10:41 PM) ??? ???


Im not a stupid dog ya Haiwan

???? ????


----------



## Westside (Jun 17, 2008)

Lol, Hayvon is how you spell it in Uzbek.  Also, upperleft, that's how you write it in Perso-Turkic script, I don't write Arabic.

?? ??? , ?? ?????









Figure this out, guys.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Lol, Hayvon is how you spell it in Uzbek.  Also, upperleft, that's how you write it in Perso-Turkic script, I don't write Arabic.
> 
> ?? ??? , ?? ?????
> 
> ...


I don't know.What does it say.Thats not arabic.


----------



## Westside (Jun 17, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disloyal idiot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










   It makes no sense, but it sounds funny in my language.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh so it's not a real word.You just made it up.How would you pronounce it in your language...
Be Wafa Be Farasa


----------



## Westside (Jun 17, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Oh so it's not a real word.You just made it up.How would you pronounce it in your language...
> Be Wafa Be Farasa


Be Wafa (Wafa is an arabic word, "Be" means "not" in my language), and the second guy is Be Farosat.  Meaning unintelligent.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

Do you know what "AlTair" which is the main character's name in assasins creed means in arabic,and english.hehe


----------



## Westside (Jun 17, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Do you know what "AlTair" which is the main character's name in assasins creed means in arabic,and english.hehe


Nope, fly guy?  I only know the son of no one "Ibn-La-Ahad" part.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

Well "Al" means "the",and "Tair" means "eagle".

The Eagle.
Or at least in palistine thats what people called eagles and birds.
Also it is kinda simple,because everything in the game is eagles,eagle vision and stuff.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 17, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> A dead guy being sat on, sad. Give me back my fucking 2minutes of my life bitch.


wtf why were you looking at it for 2 minutes?


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 17, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> SavageWaffle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because he was fapping.Like me FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 18, 2008)

Meh, I've seen better.


----------



## CorruptJon (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow its amazing how addicts of something will see it wherever they look.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 18, 2008)

lol not really.....  

that nude samus cheat though, that is the real stuff.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 18, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> lol not really.....
> 
> that nude samus cheat though, that is the real stuff.


NOW that was epic.We had people join just to ask how to do that lol.


----------



## bobrules (Jun 18, 2008)

you havn't seen nothing yet... points to 2.G.1.C


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 18, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> you havn't seen nothing yet... points to 2.G.1.C


What was that?


----------



## Westside (Jun 18, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> bobrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 guys 1 cock.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 18, 2008)

YEEEK.Thats scary.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 18, 2008)

maaan at first I thought that the screenshot was of a starwars game, I saw the lightsaber-ish thing in the thop left and the people in jedi-ish brown robes and was like "wtf that's Starwars not Assassin's Creed"


Then I facepalmed myself for my stupidity.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

>_> So that's porn? I thought we weren't allowed to post those?!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 18, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> >_> So that's porn? I thought we weren't allowed to post those?!


This is an exception.Also Im going to do videogame porn topics for everything I can find like this MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Sep 27, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 27, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> bump.


You're stupid.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 27, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He's not stupid !!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eterny


----------



## Prime (Sep 27, 2008)

No need to bump a useless topic.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 27, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was no reason to bump this topic.


----------



## mycialisbuyherer (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi




*Cialis (Tadalafil) is used for treating erectile dysfunction in men (e.g., impotence). Comparing with Viagra, Cialis works in as quickly as 30 minutes and lasts for about 36 hours while Viagra effect lasts up to 5 hours.Besides, according to the scientific results, Cialis is not affected by food or beverages.*



*Cialis is used for treating erectile dysfunction in men (eg, impotence) and other conditions as determined by your doctor.*
Benefits:
_    * Works for up to 36 hours;
* Recommended time to take before sex is 30 minutes to 12 hours;
* Cialis has few side effects and lasts longer in the body to increase spontaneity than either Levitra or Viagra;
* 66% clients prefer Cialis to Viagra. _



_Take Cialis exactly as your doctor prescribes. For most men, the recommended starting Cialis dose is 10 mg. It should be taken no more than once a day._






*Resources about CIALIS:*
us online prescription cialis
brand name cialis online
order lilly cialis online
cheap generic cialis
what is cialis
4.26 buy cialis online
buy cialis no prescription
order lilly cialis online
cialis drug
cheap cialis viagra
australia cheap cialis
generic viagra levitra cialis
cialis for sale usa
generic cialis tadalafil
buy cialis generic




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> purchase cialis online, buy cialis generic online, buy cialis online viagra, generic cialis online, buy cialis, buy cialis online, buy cialis in the uk



G'night 


*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
free cialis
buy cheap cialis on line
buy cialis online
generic cialis viagra levitra
2003 cialis levitra market sale viagra
cialis sale uk
que es cialis soft tabs
cialis mail order
cialis viagra sale
allegra celebrex cheap cialis claritan drug drug d
cialis prices
cialis soft tabs kopa
cheap viagra cialis 80 off by misty banta
cialis sale overnight shipping
cialis tablets
blog cialis levitra sale viagra
cialis uk
cialis uk sales
cheapest cialis online
cialis online order
cialis discount canada
acheter du cialis soft tabs
buy champix cialis levitra propecia viagra
add buy cialis link
cialis soft tabs apotheke
best buy cialis
order cialis livejournal
rezeptfrei cialis soft tabs
buy cialis dublin eire in where
buy cialis europe
c discount cialis
kopa cialis
cialis kopa
purchase generic cialis
generic brand for cialis
order cialis in germany
buying cialis online
cialis name brand cheapest online prices
viagra cialis levitra comparison dosages
cialis and levitra viagra generic brand
buy cialis australia
cialis online orer
cialis name brand cheapest online prices
cialis buy
buy cialis doctor online
cialis for sale usa
csim edu dba docs cialis order html
buy cialis pharmacy
buy cialis cheap price fast delivery
le cialis soft tabs
cheap uk cialis
cialis viagra
generic levitra viagra cialis
cialis
generic viagra cialis levitra buy cheap
generic viagra caverta cialis cheap
cheap cialis tadalafil

brand name cialis
cialis generic online purchasing tadalafil
viagra cialis levitra dose comparison
cialis soft tab
best place to buy cialis
le cialis
achat cialis
1buy cialis online
cialis online shopping
cialis tadalafil
12 cialis generic viagra
buy cialis viagra
venta de cialis
buy cialis cialas
generic viagra and cialis
generic viagra levitra cialis
blog cialis generic
buy cialis com dreampharmaceuticals online
cheap cialis delivery free
generic soft tab cialis
cheap cheap cialis cialis.html lemarkregionals.com
levitra generic cialis viagra
medikament cialis
cialis wirkung
1discount generic cialis
viagra cialis generic levitra
cialis rezept
cialis tabletten
buy cialis generic online
cialis levitra viagra generic
cialis soft
generic viagra 3a caverta 2c cialis cheap
a href pomelo.org.in/cialis cialis online a
buy viagra generic cialis levitra
levitra generic viagra cialis
viagra cialis online
online viagra cialis buy
4.26 buy cialis online
cialis vs levitra
cialis softabs
lowest priced cialis online
cheapest cialis generic
generic viagra cialis levitra cheap
buy generic cialis softtabs cheap
cialis soft tabs vancouver
uk cialis soft tabs
us online prescription cialis
cialis soft tabs uk
cialis softabs
cialis soft tabs senza ricetta
cialis soft tabs prezzo
4 cialis generic viagra
generic cialis review
generic viagra 26 cialis
buy cialis online say wordpress
el cialis soft tabs generico
liquid cialis
acquisto cialis soft tabs


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> R4man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're nasty Narin!


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

mycialis you stupid effing moronic bumper!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> mycialis you stupid effing moronic bumper!



Hey lay off mycialis!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






He was offering great deals on fake viagra!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

He was actually being very helpful.  Erectile dysfunction is a growing problem among teenages aged between 110-130.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

Tee Hee

I get it.


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 20, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> nope but i see some dude sitting on another dude..


Isn't that an old lady sitting on a dead dude?


----------

